# Keeping an aggressive rat separate in a double critter nation



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a 2 year old rat named Figaro who is very aggressive and it’s been recommended that I house him alone. However, my local breeder is discontinuing her practice and is selling one of her critter nations and her remaining litter. Because I do want baby rats, she has told me I can take the critter nation and keep Figaro and the babies in separate halves until he passes and then take out the divider. Is this safe? Is it a good idea to keep them so close? Will the smell of nearby rat(s) agitate them?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That should be fine as long as you don't use mesh to seperate them..... but if you already had him can't he just stay in his current cage and you can put the babies in the DCN?


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> That should be fine as long as you don't use mesh to seperate them..... but if you already had him can't he just stay in his current cage and you can put the babies in the DCN?


I currently rent a room and I just don’t have the space to keep two large cages unfortunately


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Ohhhhhhhhhh ok.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it wouldn't be the best option to do that, but I guess it could work if it's your only option.

Have you thought at all about having Figaro neutered? He might have hormonal aggression which could be easily solved with a neuter, then you wouldn't have to go to all this trouble


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I think it wouldn't be the best option to do that, but I guess it could work if it's your only option.
> 
> Have you thought at all about having Figaro neutered? He might have hormonal aggression which could be easily solved with a neuter, then you wouldn't have to go to all this trouble


I am honestly incredibly afraid to do an introduction with him now as he has recently (yesterday) killed one of my baby rats during an intro. It was heartbreaking and I’m still very traumatized. I’ve been told it’s best to keep him separate and I think even if I were to have him neutered I’d still be really scared to introduce him to another rat


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

vanaval said:


> I am honestly incredibly afraid to do an introduction with him now as he has recently (yesterday) killed one of my baby rats during an intro. It was heartbreaking and I’m still very traumatized. I’ve been told it’s best to keep him separate and I think even if I were to have him neutered I’d still be really scared to introduce him to another rat


I totally understand, I'm so sorry for your loss. In that case I think the first few days will be a bit weird but eventually both him and the new ratties will be used to it


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I totally understand, I'm so sorry for your loss. In that case I think the first few days will be a bit weird but eventually both him and the new ratties will be used to it


The breeder has told me she would gladly take my remaining baby back as I’ve only had him a couple weeks and I would just be left with my older boy. If separating them in the critter nation isn’t a good idea then I would definitely take her up on her offer to take the baby back to his litter and re home him. But I just wanted to make sure of my options. Thank you for your responses


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I think it would probably be just fine to separate a group of babies in one unit and Figaro in his own unit. How many babies are there?


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I think it would probably be just fine to separate a group of babies in one unit and Figaro in his own unit. How many babies are there?


I have one baby right now and I would be getting one more, so two.


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

When I’ve had rats that don’t get along, I have had my DCN divided, with a cement mixing bin in the top section so that bit toes or tails were not a risk. Your aggressive boy might be on edge because of the other rats but at least no one should get hurt.
Here’s a photo of the DCN when I had it set up that way— the cement mixing bin on the bottom wouldn’t be needed, just the top one to better divide them. My girlfriend and I had it on top of the usual plastic tray as added protection. I hope this helps and good luck with all this, I know I already said this but I am so sorry.


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> When I’ve had rats that don’t get along, I have had my DCN divided, with a cement mixing bin in the top section so that bit toes or tails were not a risk. Your aggressive boy might be on edge because of the other rats but at least no one should get hurt.
> Here’s a photo of the DCN when I had it set up that way— the cement mixing bin on the bottom wouldn’t be needed, just the top one to better divide them. My girlfriend and I had it on top of the usual plastic tray as added protection. I hope this helps and good luck with all this, I know I already said this but I am so sorry.
> 
> View attachment 304052


Thank you so much for the reply! This is really helpful. I think if I decide to go this route, I will try this. Do you happen to know where I could get a mixing bin or the size required? I live in Canada if that’s at all helpful. I’m still hesitant on all this because I don’t want my adult boy to feel agitated all the time and I’m so afraid of any accidents. But hopefully all will go well. Thank you again, you’re very kind


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m glad I could help! I was able to get mine at Home Depot and from a quick Google search, it sounds like there are Home Depot’s in Canada as well. I would definitely try that first if you have one nearby. You could also try other hardware stores and see if they have them as well. Here’s a link to the one I use— it is a tight fit in the cage but once you get it in, it works great. I think you could also make a bin out corrugated plastic but I haven’t tried that myself. 

I completely understand your hesitation, I was hesitant to keep the aggressive girl, Remy, so close to the others after she attacked a youngster... She was very dominant & did not like younger rats, which resulted in one of our youngsters being attacked and having to go the vet— not the exact same situation but I understand your fear.

As far as housing them near each other and the risk of agitation- Remy would sometimes puff up when the babies were near her level but that was before the bin was added in & I think it helped her calm down— she didn’t exhibit signs of stress afterwards. Obviously your boy could be different but I want to give you as much info so you can make the choice that is best for you and your situation.

Oh— one last thing: is your older boy much of a chewer? It is pretty sturdy but it is good to consider all possibilities. Sorry this post is all over the place but I hope it helps one way or another.


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> I’m glad I could help! I was able to get mine at Home Depot and from a quick Google search, it sounds like there are Home Depot’s in Canada as well. I would definitely try that first if you have one nearby. You could also try other hardware stores and see if they have them as well. Here’s a link to the one I use— it is a tight fit in the cage but once you get it in, it works great. I think you could also make a bin out corrugated plastic but I haven’t tried that myself.
> 
> I completely understand your hesitation, I was hesitant to keep the aggressive girl, Remy, so close to the others after she attacked a youngster... She was very dominant & did not like younger rats, which resulted in one of our youngsters being attacked and having to go the vet— not the exact same situation but I understand your fear.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, you’ve been incredibly helpful! I will look into finding one of these bins near me. My boy isn’t too much of a chewer. The cage he’s in now has a plastic base and he’s never chewed at it before so I think it’ll be okay. Thank you so much again, everyone’s been so kind. I wish I could send you some chocolates or something, I’ve been so sad and stressed and this community is amazing


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m really glad that I and others have been able to help. You went through what is arguably the worst nightmare for so many rat owners and while we can’t change that, we can support you along the way. Please keep us updated on what you decide to do and please remember to take care of yourself too.


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> I’m really glad that I and others have been able to help. You went through what is arguably the worst nightmare for so many rat owners and while we can’t change that, we can support you along the way. Please keep us updated on what you decide to do and please remember to take care of yourself too.


Thank you again for the millionth time, truly. Just as an update, the breeder is dropping off the cage today as well as another baby rattie to keep my lone baby boy company. They’re from the same litter and now about 9 weeks old so I’m hoping I can just put them together and not have to worry about anything going wrong. I checked online and my nearest Home Depot has the cement mixing tray in stock so I’ll be stopping by to get one tomorrow after work and then hopefully have all three moved into the critter nation! I appreciate all the helpful info!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Mixing tubs are fantastic for using a loose substrate in a Critter Nation but they're not at all necessary for separating the cage into two unit. You should be able to either use the full lower unit tray on the upper level floor instead of the one with the notch on the corner, or you can just rotate the notched corner tray so it doesn't line up with the metal floor grate opening. You may also be able to purchase a second full pan to replace the notched pan.


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Mixing tubs are fantastic for using a loose substrate in a Critter Nation but they're not at all necessary for separating the cage into two unit. You should be able to either use the full lower unit tray on the upper level floor instead of the one with the notch on the corner, or you can just rotate the notched corner tray so it doesn't line up with the metal floor grate opening. You may also be able to purchase a second full pan to replace the notched pan.


Thanks for the tips! I do normally use a loose substrate to let them indulge a bit more in their natural digging instincts and for scatter feeding but my main motivation at this point is just to prevent any paw/tail contact. I’m a fairly anxious person and just want to make sure they’re safe while I’m at work/not in my room. Gives me some peace of mind


----------



## vanaval (Mar 11, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> I’m glad I could help! I was able to get mine at Home Depot and from a quick Google search, it sounds like there are Home Depot’s in Canada as well. I would definitely try that first if you have one nearby. You could also try other hardware stores and see if they have them as well. Here’s a link to the one I use— it is a tight fit in the cage but once you get it in, it works great. I think you could also make a bin out corrugated plastic but I haven’t tried that myself.
> 
> I completely understand your hesitation, I was hesitant to keep the aggressive girl, Remy, so close to the others after she attacked a youngster... She was very dominant & did not like younger rats, which resulted in one of our youngsters being attacked and having to go the vet— not the exact same situation but I understand your fear.
> 
> ...


Hello, I just wanted to thank you again! I managed to find those tubs at a nearby Home Depot and my boys are now living in the cage separately with no issues! Thank you so much again, incredibly helpful! I hope you’re doing well and staying safe!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh that is great!! I was just wondering how you and your rats were doing. I’m so glad to hear that all is well now!! 🐀❤


----------

